

Google blunder over D-Day doodle - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27732237

======
hga
Google is in a ... cultural bubble where things like D-Day just aren't
important to it/it's people/infamously---this is hardly the first example---
the ones who do the doodles.

That has consequences when so many of their "customers" (or as many note,
we're really Google's products :-) venerate these sorts of things, and take it
as disrespect. Heck, I have to wonder if they thought they were being
deliciously transgressive by featuring a _Japanese_ Go player, although it
sounds like this was corrected before it hit the US, which is 5 hours or more
behind the U.K.

It's something that Bing gets right, and while Microsoft doesn't seem to be a
threat, I seriously doubt it's going to help Google in the long term.

------
Pinatubo
Let's see, what can I be outraged about today ... ah, here we go!

------
rikkus
Do something for free and people start getting upset when you don't do it.

